# Whistling Noise ?



## Hunter731 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I have a 2012 TTRS. I went on vacation for 3 weeks and let the car sit on the street. I come back and drive my car and there is a whistling sound coming through the vents as I drive the car faster. It gets louder and louder as more air being pushed through the front grill. (Above 30mph its very noticeable) The sound is coming through my AC vents, so at the red light I decided to turn on the AC/Heat. And the same results; the whistling gets louder as I crank up the AC/heat. Any idea of what it could be?

Thanks


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Wrong forum.. this is for the mk3


----------

